# Truffle Oil



## GA Home Cook (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi Guys,  looking to purchase some Truffle oil and there is a million options.  looking to use this for pizzas and pasta mostly.  Looking for the following:
1.  do you use White or Black and why?
2.  What brand do you recommend?

Thanks

Hal


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 21, 2020)

The vast majority of truffle oils are nothing but chemicals added to olive oil to simulate the flavor/aroma.  Look at the ingredients and make sure there are real truffle shavings in there (and expect to pay more).  



On the rare occasions we get a truffle(s), I use the end pieces and make oil, which is then kept in freezer to preserve.  It doesn't freeze hard, but does seem to keep longer than if just kept in the refrigerator.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't use truffle oil… one cause it is stupid expensive, and two cause Medtran49 is right, the truffle oils I've looked at in the supermarket contain no truffle (??? snake oil?).

But if you trust the folks at Spruce Eats, this article seems a good read.

Good luck!


----------



## HeyItsSara (Apr 21, 2020)

I am told that white oil has the most flavor


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 21, 2020)

I got both white and black
The white ( in my opinion) does have more flavor , as mentioned above.
On top of pizza and pasta would be great
I love it drizzled on top of Mac and cheese ( my wife hates it)
I find truffles to be like cilantro in the sense that people either love it or hate it.

Ive used real truffles in the past, but found the consistency to be like pencil shavings.
Maybe it was the kind of truffle I got, or r maybe it was dried out or whatever, but I do prefer the oils.

I did have a truffle cheese once which had little pieces of truffles embedded in it,   AThee texture in the cheese was different and it tasted great.

Oh yeah, I get mine at a store around here called "The Crushed Olive",  Its one of those oil stores where you can taste everything before you buy.   Not sure if they are a national store, or if they sell online.

And yes, it is expensive, but I feel im worth it.  I dont splurge on much, but this Would splurge on.


----------



## HeyItsSara (Apr 22, 2020)

HeyItsSara said:


> I am told that white oil has the most flavor



Ooops - my mistake - BLACK has the most flavors.  Sorry about that!!!


----------

